

"Strategy-proof" school lotteries that are fair, efficient and transparent - jamessun
http://www.washingtonpost.com/local/education/dc-rolls-out-unified-enrollment-lottery-for-traditional-charter-schools/2013/11/19/448ee1e0-4ca7-11e3-9890-a1e0997fb0c0_story.html

======
jamessun
It seems to me that the three goals of the algorithm devised by the Institute
for Innovation in Public School Choice -- fairness, efficiency and
transparency -- are like the three legs of the "project management triangle"
\-- fast, good or cheap -- in that you can only pick two.

